# General > Photography >  Butterflies

## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Torvaig

Beautiful pictures Lizz; thanks for sharing them..

----------


## Lolabelle

_They are just so lovely. The shots are nice and clear. Do you use a fast shutter speed or what? How do you do that?_

----------


## Kenn

Use a Fujipix digicam that has both zoom and close up photo features, also ALOT of patience!
Some times have to keep clicking until I get a good picture but the end results are usually worth the effort.
Also have a selection of standard cams that can be set up in the garden on a tripod in anticipation of some thing worth snapping coming into view.

----------


## Kenn

These were all over the garden today and this one kindly obliged and sat on my finger for a few moments.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Sporran

Beautiful butterfly pics, LIZZ!  :Smile:  I especially like the last one, which is so clear. Looks like it could flutter right off the screen! 

I like yer thistles too!  ::

----------


## karia

Hi all,

Lovely pictures and I agree that the thistles are worthy of a mention as well as the butterflies.

Weird tip for photographing butterflies - paint something wooden, like a bench or a fence, cornflower blue and not only will butterflies be attracted to it, but they will tend to 'bask' upon it....giving lots of opportunities to get the close-up shot that you want. :Smile: 

Karia

----------


## Kenn

Not sure if they spread as far north as Caithness but I was delighted to see several in the garden today as they have become a rare sighting

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

These are elusive, they settle and as soon as you get close, flutter off! Took about an hour of snapping this afternoon to get a couple of half decent pictures.

----------


## WeeBurd

Lizz, your pics are fantastic, very beautiful. We saw plenty of Painted Ladies up here last year, but this year I've barely seen any butterflies at all  :Frown: .

----------


## grumpyhippo

Lovely picture LIZZ. 
I was recently in the the Yorkshire Dales and was told by a naturalist that these, although common in other places, they had been rare in the higher dales (this was at 1500+ feet) now they were almost common. The general concensus was that this was due to the much milder winters they had been having.
Makes you think don't it?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/wildfact...iles/409.shtml

I think this link is the same type.

----------


## Kenn

It was a  very windy day so the image is not too sharp.

----------


## sassylass

ahh lizz, that last one is especially pretty!

----------


## Margaret M.

Wow, beautiful shots, Lizz.  I've been trying to get some decent shots of butterflies and bees but they're not as sharp as yours.

----------


## karia

> Lizz, your pics are fantastic, very beautiful. We saw plenty of Painted Ladies up here last year, but this year I've barely seen any butterflies at all .


you're not wrong Weeburd...what happened to the butterflies this year? :Frown: 

karia

----------


## anneoctober

Lizz these pics are just wonderful. Well done. You must have the patience of a saint!  :Smile:  I've not seen the Adonis Blue before, it's quite stunning. :Smile:

----------


## Ricco

Fabulous pictures, Lizz.  Well done!

----------


## nanoo

_Lizz, what beauiful butterflies, great patience is needed for that photography and you must have it in abundance. All the pictures are wonderful, the peacock butterfly is georgeous but the adonis blue gets my 10/10 it is quite spectacular. Mind you everything else gets 10/10 as well. Really well done, i look forward to seeing more. Thanks for that Lizz._

----------

